# Fall on the MP



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

My wife and I spent a quiet Sunday on the Middle Provo. We fished a section we haven't fished much because of higher flows through out the summer months.
[attachment=0rkczt3g]1.jpg[/attachmentrkczt3g]
We didn't run into anyone else on the river, which was fantastic. The fishing was pretty good too, I managed to catch every single white fish in the darn river  My wife on the other hand was hooking into some nice browns and out fishing me at every corner. She even landed a bigger white fish than me.
[attachment=2rkczt3g]6.jpg[/attachmentrkczt3g]
The weather was nice and sunny at first. As the day went along, clouds formed and loomed, but no rain fell from the skies. The wind started blowing pretty good as well, but we just kept on fishing and enjoyed the outing.
[attachment=1rkczt3g]5.jpg[/attachmentrkczt3g]
The fall colors were gorgeous and it just made me happy to be out, even though I wasn't hooking into too many browns.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I love that stretch of river. For some reason you dont catch the white fish on luckycrafts? :mrgreen: Haha Thanks for the pics and report. Beautiful Browns.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I love that stretch of river. For some reason you dont catch the white fish on luckycrafts? :mrgreen: Haha Thanks for the pics and report. Beautiful Browns.


The way things went today, I bet I could have caught one on a Lucky! I couldn't keep them off the line. lol


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Worms work pretty well there.....

Your wife out fished you ?? :wink:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> Worms work pretty well there.....
> 
> *Your wife out fished you ??* :wink:


Happens all the time actually. I am usually asking her what's she is using lol.

Lol, I will get you off that worm addiction if it's the last thing I do!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty browns. I'm glad your wife is still keeping you interested in fishing. :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very fine MP browns, RnF! I don't know what it is but women have such a knack for the sport.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

What stretch were you fishing? it looks like the bunny farm just north of river road...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> What stretch were you fishing? it looks like the bunny farm just north of river road...


Actually the Charleston area. That's why there were so many white fish, but there are some decent browns hiding in there if you are willing to work for em. Yeah, women definitely have a knack for the sport.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That section has a ton of whities. Did you notice any redds yet??


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

RnF no worries on the wife out fishing you. Mine smokes me every time. So I go more than her to practice so i can beat her. At least that's what I tell her. 

There's nothing like a nice morning fishing with family.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

.45 said:


> Your wife out fished you ?? :wink:


If I'm not mistaken, RnF's wife out fishes pretty much anyone that tags along, too! 

Nice report, RnF!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photos and report. Looks like a fun time.


----------

